# Freehand 10 und Quarkxpress



## Drutsch (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

hab da mal ne Frage, vielleicht hat ja jemand Ahnung.
Ich versuche Zeichnungen aus Freehand 10 in Quarkxpress 6 zu kriegen. Das will aber nicht klappen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie das funktionieren könnte?
Als ich Quarkexpress noch nicht hatte, hab ich die Zeichnungen in Word geöffnet. Das hatte funktioniert, aber mit Quarkxpress kann man besser arbeiten. 
Falls jemand eine Idee hat, wär ich sehr glücklich

Außerdem hab ich nur die Englisch Version von Freehand. Weiß jemand wo es vielleicht eine Deutsche Version zum drüberziehen gibt? 

Würd mich über eine schnelle Antwort sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüße Drutsch


----------

